# Jason Mitchell Ice Rods?



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Have any of you seen or used the Jason Mitchell Guide Series Ice Rods? 
I have been hearing a lot about them and finally couldn't take it any more: I just picked up 3 of these rods (one of each, perch, panfish and walleye.)
I had been anxious to try them and finally got to see if they were as good as I have heard: I spent last night using the walleye rod, and it is awesome! The sensitivity was amazing! I only ended up with 3 eyes last night but it made working a jigging spoon unbelievably easy, and I could feel every touch of the fish! The rods are balanced to fish tip heavy on purpose for added sensitivity for vertical jigging, and for the type of fishing I do a lot of,this will be great!
This morning a buddy and I headed out for 1.5 hours and it was the first time for me trying the panfish rod. This little thing was also very impressive! Picked up 11 crappies this morning, using the one rod and a vex, I was able to pop 4 holes and just move back and forth between the holes with the portable. I have used many ice rods over the years but I will honestly say that these are the best ice rods that I have used. Anyone else try these things???


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Never heard of them before but sounds like they are quite nice. Where can a guy pick up a couple of them?


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

yeah they sound nice but whats the price tag on them?


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Right around 30 bucks is what they are going for: They are very similar to the Thorne Brothers 'sweetheart" which goes for more than double the mitchell rods. I know Scheels in Bismarck had them, I am having trouble finding any more in MN. right now.


----------



## csp88 (Sep 27, 2004)

These rods are the real deal. I have been using the Bluegill, Perch and Walleye models this winter with great success. The sensitivity on these rods is incredible. And at $30 they are a must have in your arsenal.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I spoke to him earlier this week about them. I'm sure Jason can post up where they're available.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Sell them here on your site, Chris. I know Home of Economy in GF is carrying them.

I will never switch from my St. Croix Legend ice rods!!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Does anyone know if anyone in MN carries these rods? Have looked at Gander Mountain but they have a minimal selection. Might make my way to Cabelas this weekend. Is there a possibility I would be able to find them there?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

www.jasonmitchellrods.com


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

MallardMayhem, I know Scheels in Fargo is getting them, if they don't have them already. I don't know about Cabelas, but I called Gander and they don't have them yet... where are you from/at? I know you can order them off of Mitchells site.


----------

